
DHH and Jason Calacanis discuss bootstrapping and VC (2010) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDGHxO6N3Ms
======
tosh
another discussion in 2013:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzERXJgi5vQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzERXJgi5vQ)

